# Savage 220 vs .350 legend



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

KinOfDarwin said:


> She’s mine! 379 out the door after taxes. It’s a nice little rifle! The action was a little stiff at first but it’s much smoother now after working it in a bit. Guy said they haven’t seen 350 legend ammo in weeks so I gotta start calling around every week see if the truck had any on it.


They won't tell you... I've tried. Have a buddy that works for cabelas and he can't even tell me days ammo truck is coming.

Congrats on the gun! Hope ya get some bullets to test er out


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Set one of those cell enabled trail cameras by the cabelas unloading dock.


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

shaffe48b said:


> Set one of those cell enabled trail cameras by the cabelas unloading dock.


nearly spit my drink into my toddlers face, lol.


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

Pier Pressure said:


> I bought a CVA Scout V2 in 350L for my daughter’s Christmas gift. She didn’t get a chance to shoot anything with it at the end of the season, but I did. Hornady 170gr SP, 40 yard shot from a tree stand. She fell right there. Nasty round...
> View attachment 631145


That was my second choice actually but I couldn’t find a ton of reviews on it, and it didn’t come with the scope. The scout looks a lot cooler too but $379 after tax is hard to beat!


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

Reading that ammo should be back to pre-hysteria levels in may. Fingers crossed. Signed up for all the notify me when’s on the big ammo sites.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

KinOfDarwin said:


> Reading that ammo should be back to pre-hysteria levels in may. Fingers crossed. Signed up for all the notify me when’s on the big ammo sites.


By May we'll have unlimited ammo because we'll all be in Heaven. Unless you go to Hell in which case they will only have 7 creedmoor ammo a creedmoor cartridge even worse than the current ones because it doesn't exist yet.

During the interceeding four months of apocalypse you are pretty much stuck with the ammo you've got. Should you have none you might hide in the forest and build an igloo so you can snow roost like a ruffed grouse. For food you'll have to survive on winter kill and carrion and eat snow for fluids.

Therefore all this panic is really unjustified.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

KinOfDarwin said:


> She’s mine! 379 out the door after taxes. It’s a nice little rifle! The action was a little stiff at first but it’s much smoother now after working it in a bit. Guy said they haven’t seen 350 legend ammo in weeks so I gotta start calling around every week see if the truck had any on it.


Last week a friend told me Randy’s in Bad Axe had plenty.


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

Gezz, if dealers have a box or two of ammo set aside for handgun purchases, why not for rifle purchases ?


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Kin, you already made your purchase so my advice comes late...

I own both the Savage 220F and Savage Axis in 350Legend. 220F harvested three deer this year, 350L harvested one. Would have had 5 harvests, but the 220F wasn't up to the task of a 212 yard shot. Would have been walk in the park for the 350L.

So, the only question which matters is...how far will you be reaching out with your shots? Up to 150 yards ("possibly" 200 yards with sufficient ammo and practice) the 220F is a great shotgun. But if you anticipate regularly shooting out to 250 yards, definitely the 350L.

Of course, in today's scarcity climate, another big consideration is ammo availability and price. Rem AccuTip is running $20/5 rounds ($4/click) IF you can find it. I bought lotsa 350Legend in 2020 between $14-19 per box of 20 ($1/click or less). So, whatever you're going to spend on a 220F vs 350L, factor in ammo costs over lifetime of shooting and suddenly a $1K rifle becomes a bargain. With the bonus of reaching out further!


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

When I bought my 450, Randy's had 10 cases of Hornady ammo out on the floor with no limit. I bought 4 boxes.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

KinOfDarwin said:


> Looking now I don't think they do the Axis II in lefty. Dang!


They make the Axis (not Axis II) in lefty. I bought one for my daughter. I swapped out the plastic stock for a Boyd's and now its a beauty!


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have both the 350 legend and the 220 savage. I have taken deer with both. Both are accurate. However I am thinking of selling my Savage 220 if that tells you anything.


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

kappa8 said:


> Kin, you already made your purchase so my advice comes late...
> 
> I own both the Savage 220F and Savage Axis in 350Legend. 220F harvested three deer this year, 350L harvested one. Would have had 5 harvests, but the 220F wasn't up to the task of a 212 yard shot. Would have been walk in the park for the 350L.


This is great news then. Most of our property are 150+ yard shots except in the swamp. What round are you using in the 350L?



NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 631959
> 
> They make the Axis (not Axis II) in lefty. I bought one for my daughter. I swapped out the plastic stock for a Boyd's and now its a beauty!


Very nice! If I see one around I might get another down the road and give this one to my son when he is old enough.

This forum really is great. I've already had more than a couple people reach out to me in PM. Because of those secret tips I scored 4 boxes of 350L today! Woooo. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

KinOfDarwin said:


> This is great news then. Most of our property are 150+ yard shots except in the swamp. What round are you using in the 350L?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now let's see some bullseyes with that new toy, enjoy !

And the 220 is a 200+ yard gun as well. I only know because my buddy has made those shots in Shiawassee with a 220. He won't "upgrade" to a 350-450 he says there's no reason too.. At "home" my private there's a great chance I'll still use my slug gun when the shots are going to be inside 100 yards. A one ounce slug leaves a nasty hole-blood trail...
After I kill with my new toy of course


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

I couldnt wait so I took it to the local range with my FIL and tested it at 75 feet, lol. FIL also mentioned bolt could use a bit of juice to slide a bit better. Out of the box we only had to do 2 clicks left and one click up and she was pretty close. Going rabbit hunting in a few weeks and am going to dial it into 125 yards (the most realistic shot I'll be making on the property essentially).

This gun was an absolute blast to shoot! We ate up our hour in what felt like 10 minutes.

When I am watching someone else shoot, she really looks like she jumps, but you don't feel it shooting the gun. The first shot we took was the furthest left outside of the middle. Most of the groups were within less than a quarter inch of each other. Getting the clip in takes practice.

Overall I feel like I am more jacked now, not less! Deer I shot at this year was about 30-40 yards so I would have taken him had I been with this gun. My FIL liked it so much we ran out to Dunhams and he bought one himself! Looking forward to taking her outside and really seeing what she does around 150-200. Thanks again for all the tips! Check out the action shots from my slow mo on my phone. Radical!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well by the looks of that target if all goes well next season you will be posting pictures!!! Glad your enjoying it so much!!! Keep the bolt lubed and order another clip you won’t be sorry. It’s in your back pack ready to go. It’s great insurance because you never know and if you lose your only clip or somehow falls while you’re heading to your stand and now you have a problem. Not trying to tell you what to do just know from experience on that. All my guns with clips have a spare. Very cool gun!! Remember coyote season is open all year!!! And that Savage is ready to strike....
Roger


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

roger15055 said:


> Well by the looks of that target if all goes well next season you will be posting pictures!!! Glad your enjoying it so much!!! Keep the bolt lubed and order another clip you won’t be sorry. It’s in your back pack ready to go. It’s great insurance because you never know and if you lose your only clip or somehow falls while you’re heading to your stand and now you have a problem. Not trying to tell you what to do just know from experience on that. All my guns with clips have a spare. Very cool gun!! Remember coyote season is open all year!!! And that Savage is ready to strike....
> Roger


Great idea for sure! My FIL is convinced coyotes are eating all of the rabbits and pheasant because there used to be more apparently but I never see scat like I would in Washington state. Nasty creatures!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh they do along with young Turkeys and fawns oh they love fawns! It’s weird where we hunt you never see there droppings in the woods but the two tracks you see it. And the raccoons they love ground nesting birds eggs! I don’t know the season on raccoons without looking it up but I had a buddy years ago that would save the food scraps and old food and he had a raccoon bait pile and he loved hunting them like that. Right be for dark here they come.
He said he enjoyed that as much as deer hunting


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Avian predators are responsible for a majority of the small game depredation. No season on them does not help.


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Avian predators are responsible for a majority of the small game depredation. No season on them does not help.


well birds of prey are cool as hell so I'll give them a pass


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Love my 220, only downside is the shells are very expensive so not real cost effective to shoot a lot.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Love my 220, only downside is the shells are very expensive so not real cost effective to shoot a lot.


Yep, 20ga AccuTips run $17/box -- very pricey indeed!

Yep, that's another reason why alot of folks are moving to 350 Legend and 450 Bushmaster. Not only is ammo cheaper, but effective ranges (from accuracy perspective) are increased.

For cost, none of the five different brands of 350L ammo I bought cost over $19/box of 20 (some as low as $12/box of 20), but that was before September, 2020. Post-election hoarding has created a whole different economic.

Do your homework before getting a 450 Bushmaster. Yes, everyone loves their 450's, but those cartridges are double 350 Legend price (as is the recoil). The 350L was developed to be a "low cost to produce" cartridge based off 223 brass sizing. There's much debate why Winchester wasn't "smarter" to select off-the-shelf .357 bullets, but that's the handloading crowd.

I've processed alot of venison over past 3-4 years thanks to 220F, but mid-season this year switched to Savage Axis XP in 350L. I may never go back to the Savage 220F except as backup.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

kappa8 said:


> Yep, 20ga AccuTips run $17/box -- very pricey indeed!
> 
> Yep, that's another reason why alot of folks are moving to 350 Legend and 450 Bushmaster. Not only is ammo cheaper, but effective ranges (from accuracy perspective) are increased.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the recoil. Everything else sure but out of the 5 450s I've shot I can't say they've got much for a recoil, my daughter didn't think so either and she's only 12  loud ya, but a recoil..Not much


----------



## KinOfDarwin (Jan 10, 2021)

kappa8 said:


> Yep, 20ga AccuTips run $17/box -- very pricey indeed!
> 
> Yep, that's another reason why alot of folks are moving to 350 Legend and 450 Bushmaster. Not only is ammo cheaper, but effective ranges (from accuracy perspective) are increased.
> 
> ...


FIL is a shotgun hunter and after going to the range with the axis he went out and bought one. He’s been white tail hunting his entire life so I’m happy about my purchase lol


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

kappa8 said:


> Yep, 20ga AccuTips run $17/box -- very pricey indeed!
> 
> Yep, that's another reason why alot of folks are moving to 350 Legend and 450 Bushmaster. Not only is ammo cheaper, but effective ranges (from accuracy perspective) are increased.
> 
> ...


I bought a bunch of them at Meijer a couple years back at $12 a box and thought that was high. Still have a bunch of boxes left. The 220 is a cool gun man I love the feel of it and very accurate. It looks cool too.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> I bought a bunch of them at Meijer a couple years back at $12 a box and thought that was high. Still have a bunch of boxes left. The 220 is a cool gun man I love the feel of it and very accurate. It looks cool too.


I've got numerous slug shotguns and, after getting the Savage Aixs XP 350L last season, am seriously considering thinning the heard. As much as I love my Savage 220 (especially for the AccuTrigger), it's my last single purpose slugger. All others do dual-duty as birdguns when I swap the barrel. Still, I'm finding it hard to part with. It's dialed-in and ready to go at moment's notice. But if I do, it will sell for ALOT because (like you) I have a considerable stash of AccuTips to go with it.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

kappa8 said:


> I've got numerous slug shotguns and, after getting the Savage Aixs XP 350L last season, am seriously considering thinning the heard. As much as I love my Savage 220 (especially for the AccuTrigger), it's my last single purpose slugger. All others do dual-duty as birdguns when I swap the barrel. Still, I'm finding it hard to part with. It's dialed-in and ready to go at moment's notice. But if I do, it will sell for ALOT because (like you) I have a considerable stash of AccuTips to go with it.


It's kind of cool just to have a bolt action shotgun too!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

SSL gun auctions has a scoped Savage 220 going pretty cheap right now.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yep, following (in case I decide to sell mine  ). Currently at $395, but slowly trickling up (scope included).


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> It's kind of cool just to have a bolt action shotgun too!


My first bolt-action slugger was the Mossberg 695 12 gauge. Wicked accurate with Remington Buckhammers out to 120 yards. Ended up gifting it to a yute in our hunt camp who donated his summer steakhouse waiter earnings to our hunt camp for capital improvements. Love that kid! Guess that's why I ended getting the Savage 220F.


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Savage 220F winning bid was $430. Final cost after fees $540. Really quite a good deal (like buying the gun and getting a free scope).


----------

